# Charity HERF 3/23 Beefsteak Dinner: NJ (Bergen County)



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Dear BOTL's,

On March 23rd at 7PM, the Mosaic Lodge of Free & Accepted Masons in Ridgefield Park NJ will be hosting a Hap Nightingale beefsteak dinner and cigar tasting to benefit the Hackensack University Medical Center's Institute for Child Development.

This all-you-can-eat steak dinner will feature three "premium" cigars, and good times for all. Yes, you can actually smoke indoors, because they have an enormous exhaust fan, and this is a PRIVATE building and organization not bound by NJ anti-smoking laws.
:ss

Although I don't know what they consider "premium" cigars, and suspect they might not be in a sphere we're accustomed to, there's no saying you can't bring your own to smoke. Then again, I might be pleasantly surprised. In any case, this is a VERY WORTHY CAUSE and I hope you'll please consider attending. I'd be happy to arrange a separate table(s) for those of us from Club Stogie, and of course, I'll be there, too.

Tickets are $45 each. If you're interested, please *PayPal me* and I'll reserve the seat for you. Please be aware that I am NOT profiting off this in any way, in fact I will have to make up out of my pocket for the loss to PayPal transfer fees, but I consider that a small price to pay to help these kids.

I hope you all will please consider attending. Any excuse to gorge ourselves and smoke later is a good one! Feel free to PM or Email me if you have any questions.

Best,
Robert 'Hammerhead' Kreisler
Alpine Tilden Tenakill #77 F&AM


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump...

Nobody?


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

I am very familiar with Ridgefield Park, hammer. However, my mom has scheduled surgery at Valley Hospital that day. Or I'd be on it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow.

Crickets.

For all the discussion not too long abo about the Fuente Foundation as it relates to Casa Fuente, I'm surprised that nobody is jumping all over this.

After all, it's for the children...


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I wish I could, 45 bucks for all you can eat steak dinner, and then smoking some sticks all to help some kids.. Normaly I would be all over it, but being so far away it makes it hard.. goodluck with this..


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> I wish I could, 45 bucks for all you can eat steak dinner, and then smoking some sticks all to help some kids.. Normaly I would be all over it, but being so far away it makes it hard.. goodluck with this..


Yeah, I'm really surprised myself by the lack of response. The LLGs here have historically been very genrous among ourselves when it comes to bombing, so it's kind of flippin' me out that there's been absolutely no response here for the kids. Very strange. Maybe the date is inconvenient? Is it the "unknown" cigars? Perhaps discomfort with a Masonic lodge? Or, have we all gone vegan?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

whats a vegan?? does that mean you only eat one steak??


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm out of town Rob, else i'd be on that like white on rice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Joe, that's too bad. I was looking forward to hagin' with you again. You might have been disappointed, though. No boobies at a Masonic lodge.


----------



## nismo350z (Mar 4, 2007)

hammer i have to get back to you because my boss decides to do schedules a couple of days before we are suppose to work. Do you have to be over 21 or anything?


----------

